# Tim Hortons Coffee addict in the UK



## ScottP

Hello can any one help me? For better or worse I really like Tim Hortons coffee (when made at home). Unfortunately it costs and arm and a leg to buy in the UK from specialist shops or from ebay.

Does anyone know of a coffee readily available in the UK that has the same flavour? I have tried the obvious Starbucks and Costa, but it doesn't hit the mark.

Thanks in advance

Scott


----------



## Glenn

Hi Scott and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Do you know what origins are in the blend and even down to farm name?*

If so we could recommend similar coffees to try. What tastes do you get?

*I know it may be a challenge to get this information though


----------



## hopsyturvy

You might consider trying some supermarket blends, or other blends that you think are likely to be designed to balance out, rather than bring out, any particular flavour character.

What is it about the flavour you like? And what specifically about starbucks and costa didn't you like?


----------



## Eyedee

> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ian


----------



## hopsyturvy

This doesn't seem like such a weird statement to me in the context of a discussion about Tim Hortons.. but hey


----------



## ScottP

Oh dear I've caused a stir (pun definately intended)









I always find that if I have Timmies regular (straight) black coffee it has a bit of a creamy toffee after taste, which is what I am trying to recreate.

Starbucks I always find tastes burnt to me. We have a Costa at work but it is only a small franchise and the staff are not trained with Baristas etc... so an Americano can be hit or miss as to strength and quality.

Hopsy is right, for those not familiar with TH, it is a chain of fast food stores, similar to McD's. It is also a cliched iconic Cannuck institution. It could be said that you just like what you grew up with, but that said I didn't have coffee until I was in my 30's to any great extent, so I don't think that's it. To me it just tastes good.

So.... anyone recommend a dark coffee with a creamy toffee after taste thats not burnt?!


----------



## hopsyturvy

Starbucks tastes burnt because it is









I don't have a specific recommendation for a Tim Hortons-alike, but maybe try looking at Costa Rican or El Salvador-based blends?


----------



## aaronb

How are you brewing? Maybe try a espresso or filter starter pack from Has Bean, see which one you like best and go from there?

You will find most Costas don't have properly trained Baristas, not just the small ones


----------



## wmoore

aaronb said:


> How are you brewing? Maybe try a espresso or filter starter pack from Has Bean, see which one you like best and go from there?
> 
> You will find most Costas don't have properly trained Baristas, not just the small ones


On the subject of Costa, where I work we have a Costa and watching them make a coffee goes like this.

1. Put coffee which was pre-ground when they started work into the filter.

2. lightly tamp the coffee using the tamp attached to the grinder.

3. Place a espresso cup which has been used for every other coffee that day on the machine.

4. Press the magic button

5. Place steam wand into milk, hold it there until it reaches the correct temp on the gauge.

6. Pour coffee from used espresso cup into larger cup, and pour in milk.

Result. Weak tasting milky coffee.


----------



## ScottP

Sounds like we work in the same place!

Back to the point in question. Some research on the internet reveals that TH source their coffee from the following locations Trifinio region (El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras) Columbia (El Aguila and La Celia) and Brazil (Perdões, Cana Verde, Ribeirão Vermelho, and Santo Antônio do Amparo).

So based upon Hopsy's recommendation I shall go in search of El Salvadorian coffee.... standby for an update


----------



## shrink

well el salvador is only one part of their blend... and it may only be a 5% part of their blend, so you'd probably not do so well limiting your search to that area.

Look at hasbeans jailbreak blend. It comes from three sound american countries, two of which are in your list above. It may give you something that you're looking for


----------



## wmoore

ScottP said:


> Sounds like we work in the same place!
> 
> Back to the point in question. Some research on the internet reveals that TH source their coffee from the following locations Trifinio region (El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras) Columbia (El Aguila and La Celia) and Brazil (Perdões, Cana Verde, Ribeirão Vermelho, and Santo Antônio do Amparo).
> 
> So based upon Hopsy's recommendation I shall go in search of El Salvadorian coffee.... standby for an update


We actually have two Costa's at work. (Local hospital) both make terrible coffee.


----------

